# TBS HD Lip Sync Issue



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Watched a few shows over the weekend on TBS HD and saw major lip sync issues. One was Xmas Vacation and the other was Mr Deeds. Anyone else experence these issues?


----------



## mattopia (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes -- all the time. There are threads here regarding lipsync issues across most of the HD channels, however TBS seems to be consistent -- it's always bad. Luckily (???) there's not much in HD on TBS anyway.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well from what I have read and experienced, I don't get that at all. This is the first one for me that I have seen in a long time and don't recall it being mentioned. Guess it might be time to have people chime in as to what exact ones they are having issues with. For me this is the only one.


----------



## soloredd (Oct 21, 2007)

I watched Frank TV last week and didn't notice any sync issues. I believe during the World Series I noticed it, however, but that was on Dish Network. I'll have to keep an eye out.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh, yes and its bad, I used to get a little sync issue here or there then it would "fix itself" it seems that the latest dowload (4.47) for the 622 seemed to have something to do with it...yes I have tried all sync options with audio.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't really watch TBS, but i have been seeing it more and more on other channels...has started in last month.


----------



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a question about TBS.. It's the only HD channel that to me, looks like the pictured is stretched? All the others seem to look ok, but i wonder if they are not just transmitting a 4:3 ratio picture in HD and then stretching it?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I believe what people call stretch-o-vision here and TBS is an offender is done at the source. In otherwords the 4x3 is stretched to 16x9 at the source and then sent across as 16x9.

There are others that do it..


----------

